# Interactive Sports Menus



## showpony (Mar 5, 2005)

I included this in another post but thought it merited it's own thread:

How about when I am watching a hockey game (Go Red Wings!) and I want to see who is in and out of the line up, some stats, box scores, positions, etc. Not sure what key on remote you would use... Hey, I just come up with the ideas. TiVo can figure them out.

Football, Soccer, Baseball, ANYTHING could benefit. Perhaps it could be downloaded from an internet sight that tracks that stuff anyway (Tivo seems to have an affinity for Yahoo - get the info from there!). Would any other sports fans like to see this one? Or any additions to it??


----------

